# *** GROUP BUY: 034Motorsport B5/B6/B7/C5 Motorsport Engine Mounts!***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Group Buy Status: OPEN*

_We're having a Group Buy on our Motorsport Engine Mounts for the B5/B6/B7/C5 Audi A4/S4/RS4/A6/Allroad and B5/B5.5 Volkswagen Passat!_

*034Motorsport Motorsport Engine Mount Pair*



*Retail:* $245 + Shipping

*Group Buy:*
1-5 Orders: $235 + Shipping
6-10 Orders: $225 + Shipping
11+ Orders: $215 + Shipping​
*Buyers:*



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


A deposit of $215 for the Motorsport Engine Mounts is required to get on the Group Buy list. The Group Buy will run until *03/01/2013* and final pricing will be determined by the number of buyers on the list. To get on the list, just add the item to your cart and complete checkout. Feel free to leave your forum username in the "Comments" section so that I can add you to the list! I will mark off who has paid on a regular basis. 

_All orders placed as part of the Group Buy will ship after the Group Buy Closes!_

​
We're proud to announce the availability of the Motorsport Engine Mount Pair for B5, B6, B7, and C5 Chassis Audi and B5 Chassis Volkswagen models!

034Motorsport's Motorsport Engine Mounts are the new standard in track performance. Our mounts are engineered with racing in mind, and manufactured from billet aluminum and high-durometer rubber for the ultimate in performance and durability.

The result is a locked-down drivetrain, solid shifting, and virtually no wheel hop. Motorsport mounts will cause a noticeable increase in noise, vibration, and harshness (NVH) inside of the cabin.

*Features:*


Manufactured from Billet Aluminum and High-Durometer Rubber
Lifetime Warranty *
Rebuildable Design
Available with 8mm or 10mm Hardware
Reduced Drivetrain Slop
Decreased Engine Movement Under Load
More Direct Power Transfer
Improved Shifting Feel
Complete Drop-In Replacement of Factory Engine Mounts
Sold in Pairs

*Fitment:*


1996 - 2001 Audi A4 (B5) - *1.8T / 2.8L*
2000 - 2002 Audi S4/RS4 (B5) - *2.7T*
2002 - 2005 Audi A4 (B6) - *1.8T / 3.0L*
2005 - 2008 Audi A4 (B7) - *2.0T FSI / 3.2L FSI*
1998 - 2004 Audi A6 (C5) - *2.7T / 2.8L / 3.0L*
2001 - 2005 Audi Allroad (C5) - *2.7T*
1998 - 2005 Volkswagen Passat (B5 / B5.5) - *1.8T / 2.8L / 4.0L W8*

*Installation Instructions:*


Click Here for Installation Instructions

*Warranty:* *Limited Lifetime Replacement Warranty (Against failure from manufacturing defects. Applicable to the original purchaser only. If any part of the mount fails under normal use, upon 034Motorsport approval, replacement part(s) will be shipped at no charge to the customer for installation.)

*Please Note:* Available with 8mm or 10mm mounting hardware. The stock mounts use 8mm studs. We recommend upgrading to 10mm studs if you plan on launching your car and/or drag racing. Upgrading to 10mm studs will require drilling the stock engine mount brackets. Select option below. These mounts cannot pivot once installed and bolted firmly in place.

*Click here to order!*

Feel free to contact me via email or PM if you have any questions!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! :thumbup:


----------

